# The Official "Hurtin' Albertan" Thread!



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello fellow Albertans.... So WSArabians and I were chatting... and came up with this year we should all have a get together, since there are quite a few Albertans on here.... So... anyone up for this?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh fart. I'm like... 10 minutes away from the Alberta border. Do I count? LOL


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sure! What the hay, join in :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Absolutely!!! I'm in!!

(I'm not hurtin though....lol!)


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am not even an Albertan... shhhh... I just live here lol!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

We got JustDressage It, FGRanch, My2Geldings... I'm sure they can all come!
Oh, and Golden Horse! Oh wait... She's just a Saskatchewanian..:lol: Kidding! I think GH should make it up, too! 

I vote for Sundre area! We can all bring tents and pitch them in FGRanch's fields! 
Okay, I'll need like an air mattress and probably a heater and a beer cooler but..


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Fulford15 said:


> I am not even an Albertan... shhhh... I just live here lol!


We will accept you for now, as you're currently living in the best province of Canada. :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> We got JustDressage It, FGRanch, My2Geldings... I'm sure they can all come!
> Oh, and Golden Horse! Oh wait... She's just a Saskatchewanian..:lol: Kidding! I think GH should make it up, too!
> 
> I vote for Sundre area! We can all bring tents and pitch them in FGRanch's fields!
> Okay, I'll need like an air mattress and probably a heater and a beer cooler but..


Only 1000 K away from me:lol:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL. I'm gonna be an Albertan soon! Going to Edmonton for an equine massage therapy course and then to Olds College! So, I'm technically a hurtin' Albertan. Just sayin'


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I used to live there in the 80's, but moved to back to the other "superior" province of BC. If there was an ocean & more lakes, I prolly would've stayed there, but I am such a water person, but man oh man, I loved those Chinook winds! Oh & my son is there now working, so I have a connection.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Aw man I wish I lived in BC, wares. Sigh. One day. I'll settle for having a wedding there, for now. 

I'm up for a get-together! 

... Camping out in Tiff's area can wait till summer though - brrr.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds like a great plan!!  yeah I am from Vancouver Island so close enough lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

QHriderKE said:


> LOL. I'm gonna be an Albertan soon! Going to Edmonton for an equine massage therapy course and then to Olds College! So, I'm technically a hurtin' Albertan. Just sayin'


Are you attending Olds College?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Only 1000 K away from me:lol:


Ah, C'mon! This is Canada! You travel 1000KM to get anywhere in Canada.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

waresbear said:


> I used to live there in the 80's, but moved to back to the other "superior" province of BC. If there was an ocean & more lakes, I prolly would've stayed there, but I am such a water person, but man oh man, I loved those Chinook winds! Oh & my son is there now working, so I have a connection.


Well, after this last week, I sure wouldn't mind a little BC winter!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Aw man I wish I lived in BC, wares. Sigh. One day. I'll settle for having a wedding there, for now.
> 
> I'm up for a get-together!
> 
> ...


Definitely summer! I'm thinking June or July?
Plus there we can haul horses so everyone can go riding! I'm sure I'll have the A-Okay to ride by then.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Are you attending Olds College?


I will be taking the 'racehorse groom training' course after I take an equine massage therapy course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Aw man I wish I lived in BC, wares. Sigh. One day. I'll settle for having a wedding there, for now.
> 
> I'm up for a get-together!
> 
> ...


Ya **** traitor, you are no longer welcome :wink:


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Great idea! I might be able to make it as well.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

What on earth is a Albertan??


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm all for a get together, and having it here. There is a barn that anyone can do overnight haul in's close by and then we can all ride to the river and play in the water!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> What on earth is a Albertan??


You know, the province of Alberta, in Canada...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> What on earth is a Albertan??


A person from the Canadian province of Alberta. Like a person from Texas is a Texan.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Who said tent? Ok I'm Albertan....but I ain't hurtin, I could drag my horse out, and if I'm real nice to hubby he might pull the RV out....and since it will be just me in an RV that can sleep 5 I may accommodate some of the hurtin folk! Lol!! 

Just bring some Pinot!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> Definitely summer! I'm thinking June or July?
> Plus there we can haul horses so everyone can go riding! I'm sure I'll have the A-Okay to ride by then.


Picking up my truck in a couple weeks! Now I have to convince Rich that we need a trailer...!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> What on earth is a Albertan??


****

I actually really LOL'ed! 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Who said tent? Ok I'm Albertan....but I ain't hurtin, I could drag my horse out, and if I'm real nice to hubby he might pull the RV out....and since it will be just me in an RV that can sleep 5 I may accommodate some of the hurtin folk! Lol!!
> 
> Just bring some Pinot!!


I can also ditch my kids for weekend and their beds can be used, and we have a spare room, and a real comfy couch, and a holiday trailer with two beds.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Picking up my truck in a couple weeks! Now I have to convince Rich that we need a trailer...!


Give him an ultimatium.... Brand new spankin' trailer by June or he can ride Ronan to Sundre for you! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Picking up my truck in a couple weeks! Now I have to convince Rich that we need a trailer...!


Hey! Are you ignoring me?!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> Give him an ultimatium.... Brand new spankin' trailer by June or he can ride Ronan to Sundre for you! :lol:


It took me 6 years to get a ring....Tiff, help me out here


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Who said tent? Ok I'm Albertan....but I ain't hurtin, I could drag my horse out, and if I'm real nice to hubby he might pull the RV out....and since it will be just me in an RV that can sleep 5 I may accommodate some of the hurtin folk! Lol!!
> 
> Just bring some Pinot!!


I said tent... But anyone who knows me I don't "tent it". I want to go camping with a down filled bed, a fridge, a heater, and a bathroom. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> I can also ditch my kids for weekend and their beds can be used, and we have a spare room, and a real comfy couch, and a holiday trailer with two beds.


I'm sure we could stuff one or two in the horse trailer. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Koolio said:


> Great idea! I might be able to make it as well.


Koolio! I forgot about ya!
You're just by Edmonton, right?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FGRanch said:


> Hey! Are you ignoring me?!


Ignoring you??


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I said tent... But anyone who knows me I don't "tent it". I want to go camping with a down filled bed, a fridge, a heater, and a bathroom. :lol:


Ya I hear ya! I don't do too well on the ground! I kinda develop undesirable personality traits after a night in a tent!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> It took me 6 years to get a ring....Tiff, help me out here


Hmmm...True.
Tell him trailer by June or *I* get to plan your last she-bang party before your last name changes and there will be all-you-can-eat male...escorts...buffet. :shock: :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ya I hear ya! I don't do too well on the ground! I kinda develop undesirable personality traits after a night in a tent!!


LOL
Me too. I figure I can still play "I'm still broken" card until it's time to saddle up. I just might be feeling a little broken again after a ride! :shock: LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Allie read message 18 lol


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

well.. im not in alberta.. but im like.. 20ish hours away... but travel to Alberta every year!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FGRanch said:


> Ya **** traitor, you are no longer welcome :wink:


Hahaha!!!! As if you could keep me away. I know where you live. Muahaha.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Hahaha!!!! As if you could keep me away. I know where you live. Muahaha.


Fine, but just wait until you fall asleep ya cheap drunk :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FGRanch said:


> Fine, but just wait until you fall asleep ya cheap drunk :lol:


:lol::lol:
Oh man!! Careful or I'll steal me a reinin' pony!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Evansk said:


> well.. im not in alberta.. but im like.. 20ish hours away... but travel to Alberta every year!


The more the merrier if you're around!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Can I be invited!?  I think I can do a 3 hour drive to meet some people... 
I'll be horse-less, my horse is socially awkward and can't be guaranteed safe in an outdoor, social setting. I swear it has nothing to do with lack of training time...nope...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> :lol::lol:
> Oh man!! Careful or I'll steal me a reinin' pony!


Well that's decided! I'm sleeping on my horse!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> The more the merrier if you're around!


I do love it there! I hope to one day to move south. I try to go south as much as I can


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> :lol::lol:
> Oh man!! Careful or I'll steal me a reinin' pony!


*Allie gets drunk off half a glass of wine, tries to steal a pony but jumps on Flash backwards he does a sliding stop and dumps Allie head over heals* :lol: 

I can see it now!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

DieselPony said:


> Can I be invited!?  I think I can do a 3 hour drive to meet some people...
> I'll be horse-less, my horse is socially awkward and can't be guaranteed safe in an outdoor, social setting. I swear it has nothing to do with lack of training time...nope...


We'd love to have you, we may have a pony you can ride!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Muppetgirl said:


> Well that's decided! I'm sleeping on my horse!


No way im missing that- I'll bring my cameras! 


-cough-I just bought another DSLR body.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DieselPony said:


> Can I be invited!?  I think I can do a 3 hour drive to meet some people...
> I'll be horse-less, my horse is socially awkward and can't be guaranteed safe in an outdoor, social setting. I swear it has nothing to do with lack of training time...nope...


I think either Tiff or I would be able to have an extra horse for ya!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> *Allie gets drunk off half a glass of wine, tries to steal a pony but jumps on Flash backwards he does a sliding stop and dumps Allie head over heals* :lol:
> 
> I can see it now!


Bahaha!!
I wanna see that. 
Allie, can I help you steal a pony!?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Well that's decided! I'm sleeping on my horse!


I'm having fireworks! :lol: :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Well that's decided! I'm sleeping on my horse!


 
She does really like Rem, she might try to steal your boy since he is her brother! :shock:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> *Allie gets drunk off half a glass of wine, tries to steal a pony but jumps on Flash backwards he does a sliding stop and dumps Allie head over heals* :lol:
> 
> I can see it now!


Bahahahahahahahaha! 
Something like this maybe?


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

If Robbie is all healed up and sound by then I'd love to meet up with of you! 

I already know JDI and M2G so I'd like to meet more great horsie people from here. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oops I think I meant this one


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hahahah that looks EXACTLY like Allie after she sniff's wine


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Oops I think I meant this one
> 
> 2012 freestyle reining winner Shane Brown! part 2 - YouTube


****!!
That's awesome!  
Yup, I'm all for Allie doing that! :lol:

What a super horse, and holy crapola could he spin!! :shock:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> ****!!
> That's awesome!
> Yup, I'm all for Allie doing that! :lol:
> 
> What a super horse, and holy crapola could he spin!! :shock:


Watching his spins actually made me feel dizzy. I thought maybe it was his riders hat lol But he is a saint, being good while his rider flopped all over the place.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FGRanch said:


> Hahahah that looks EXACTLY like Allie after she sniff's wine


Hey!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Hey!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Hahahah I had to! But in all honestly, Allie with a drink or two in her is AWESOME!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I rode my horse in the Stampede Parade twice in the "glamour" section. Does that count?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> I rode my horse in the Stampede Parade twice in the "glamour" section. Does that count?


Might be able to let that one sneak you in a bit. :lol:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> I rode my horse in the Stampede Parade twice in the "glamour" section. Does that count?


No, but you can join anyways :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> No, but you can join anyways :lol:


Pfft. I knew I was the nice sister.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> Who said tent? Ok I'm Albertan....but I ain't hurtin, I could drag my horse out, and if I'm real nice to hubby he might pull the RV out....and since it will be just me in an RV that can sleep 5 I may accommodate some of the hurtin folk! Lol!!
> 
> Just bring some Pinot!!


Ahhh NOW I can see why I want to join in there's going to be booze


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

You horse thievin' Albertans have fun! If I wasn't hundreds of KM away and in the wrong province, I might join you : )


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well looks like there may be a Sask invasion, I'm sure we could pool resources if you are over this way


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Well looks like there may be a Sask invasion, I'm sure we could pool resources if you are over this way


Yeah sure! As soon as ya read the word Pinot!! :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Ahhh NOW I can see why I want to join in there's going to be booze


LOL
I knew we'd sucker you in one way or another! :lol: :lol:


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Actually, you had me at "Tequila!"

I'm east of Lloydminster...probably too far for Sundre. But maybe we should do a northern version...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LisaG said:


> You horse thievin' Albertans have fun! If I wasn't hundreds of KM away and in the wrong province, I might join you : )


C'mon, Lisa! They make planes for that. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LisaG said:


> Actually, you had me at "Tequila!"
> 
> I'm east of Lloydminster...probably too far for Sundre. But maybe we should do a northern version...


Pfft, you call that far? You're only an hour furthur out then I am. No excuses, Missy!
Sundre is only three hours from Edmonton, even if you drive like a Grandma. :lol:


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm holding out for some sort of molecular transporter device. I heard the U.S. military is working on one. It's the only way to travel : )


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Pfft, you call that far? You're only an hour furthur out then I am. No excuses, Missy!
> Sundre is only three hours from Edmonton, even if you drive like a Grandma. :lol:


I used to live in Edmonton...I remember how you people drive. Sometimes I wake up crying and my husband has to pour tequila down my throat and sing me back to sleep.

Of course, nowadays I get stuck behind some slow farmer on the highway outside Battleford and I almost fall asleep from boredom.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LisaG said:


> I'm holding out for some sort of molecular transporter device. I heard the U.S. military is working on one. It's the only way to travel : )


:shock:

Horseback...!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

LisaG said:


> Actually, you had me at "Tequila!"
> 
> I'm east of Lloydminster...probably too far for Sundre. But maybe we should do a northern version...


 Ya I vote north of red Deer :wink:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ack! C'mon the roads in AB are straight! You won't get lost!!:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LisaG said:


> I used to live in Edmonton...I remember how you people drive. Sometimes I wake up crying and my husband has to pour tequila down my throat and sing me back to sleep.
> 
> Of course, nowadays I get stuck behind some slow farmer on the highway outside Battleford and I almost fall asleep from boredom.


LOL
I can assure you that the quality of drivers in Edmonton has not improved. At all. I HATE driving in that blasted city.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Ack! C'mon the roads in AB are straight! You won't get lost!!:lol:


Yes!
Plus, Alberta kinda sucks once you get north of Red Deer... I know, I live there! LOL


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

:thumbsup: Me too!

I've been at a meeting while you've been planning the fine details. Count me in. I'll bring a horse and a keg of beer.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

And its smack dab in the middle of the map! AND I got lots of room and lots of foals to play with  you guys just gotta car pool!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> :thumbsup: Me too!
> 
> I've been at a meeting while you've been planning the fine details. Count me in. I'll bring a horse and a keg of beer.


Haha a keg! Havent had a beer from one of those since my last woolshed party in NZ!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Shropshirerosie said:


> :thumbsup: Me too!
> 
> I've been at a meeting while you've been planning the fine details. Count me in. I'll bring a horse and a keg of beer.


Woohoo!! 
It'll be an Albertan "Welcome to Canada!" party!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> I can assure you that the quality of drivers in Edmonton has not improved. At all. I HATE driving in that blasted city.


Ya that's how I feel about Calgary,lol:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

paintedpastures said:


> Ya that's how I feel about Calgary,lol:lol:


Calgary is sort of the same. I just hate driving in cities, I guess. Give me a backroad anyday! LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Twice I have been to Edmonton, twice my GPS gave up and said "You're on your own" I hate Edmonton


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Twice I have been to Edmonton, twice my GPS gave up and said "You're on your own" I hate Edmonton


I gave up on GPS!
I just phone Tiff or my mom freaking out asking "WHERE TH E*!$# AM [email protected]!?" :lol:


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Twice I have been to Edmonton, twice my GPS gave up and said "You're on your own" I hate Edmonton




My last road trip south to Coaldale AB, hauling back my filly. We came into Edmonton and the GPS kept telling us to take a ramp... take next ramp.. BUT THERE WAS NO RAMP ... LOL :lol: we ended up in the back country areas of Edmonton by the Army base and took the long long... back road to highway to get us to White Court.

Nothing better then being a passenger listening to people yell or swear at the GPS haha


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm to lazy to go through the thread. Has there been a date set? I might be able to swing a few days off and a plane ticket if someone will adopt me for a weekend!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> I'm to lazy to go through the thread. Has there been a date set? I might be able to swing a few days off and a plane ticket if someone will adopt me for a weekend!



Dont tease.. I could totally work it out for us to stay at a friends place in calgary for a weekend !


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Evansk said:


> Dont tease.. I could totally work it out for us to stay at a friends place in calgary for a weekend !


No tease! I am dead serious! I will swing a weekend trip no problem if I have enough notice


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> No tease! I am dead serious! I will swing a weekend trip no problem if I have enough notice


That would be awesome! We also will have tons of room at Tiffs place for everyone. 
I think we're going with a warm month so June or July-ish?
Does anyone have a preference for which month?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh sure, be that way! Plunking it in the middle of show season :x

I gotta check the HTNB schedule and have a discussion with my bank account and fiance and i'll let you know what weekends work for me. I'm excited!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Oh sure, be that way! Plunking it in the middle of show season :x
> 
> I gotta check the HTNB schedule and have a discussion with my bank account and fiance and i'll let you know what weekends work for me. I'm excited!!


LOL
Well, if I can't show, no one can!! :twisted:

If you fly into Edmonton or Calgary, someone will be able to get you from either one, I'm sure. So there won't be any taxi expenses. Hotel expenses. (No excuses. :lol: )


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> Well, if I can't show, no one can!! :twisted:
> 
> If you fly into Edmonton or Calgary, someone will be able to get you from either one, I'm sure. So there won't be any taxi expenses. Hotel expenses. (No excuses. :lol: )


Good god... I just checked the eventing calander for this year... I haven't looked yet and wow I wish I didn't :shock:


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> Good god... I just checked the eventing calander for this year... I haven't looked yet and wow I wish I didn't :shock:


 but... You should! In July! I'll be calgary from the 5th to the 15th!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

There are two big events July 3 and 13 :-( 

I can do the end of June. After that though I don't have a spare weekend until September. July and August are slammed with clinics, horse trials and jumper shows.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> There are two big events July 3 and 13 :-(
> 
> I can do the end of June. After that though I don't have a spare weekend until September. July and August are slammed with clinics, horse trials and jumper shows.


 Might be back in Calgary in September for the Master's Tournament @ Spruce Meadows..?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

We could always do TWO meet ups... Summer and Fall... Just sayin'.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I forgot how expensive it is to fly to Alberta. Good heavens. I will make it happen though! So June or September work fo me, sounds like Sept might be good for Evansk as well


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yay, NBE!! 
I'm all for two meet-ups .. The Spruce Masters would be a blast too!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

NB you HAVE TO come!! :lol:

Okay.. Sundre is 9 hour drive for me but I'm down!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Fulford15 said:


> NB you HAVE TO come!! :lol:
> 
> Okay.. Sundre is 9 hour drive for me but I'm down!!!


 
Just meet up with Steff, she doesn't live that far from you. You guys can car pool!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Spruce Masters would be an awesome meet up! I am down with that. It can be my birthday present to myself :lol: My bday is the end of Sept lol

I wouldn't mind June either but I think Sept would be great. Just kick back and destress from horse show season :lol:


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I vote for september! One of my good friends works in the media department at Spruce so maybe I can convince her to get us some special passes! She also personally knows all the international riders (Ian Miller, Eric Lamaze, Reed Kessler, etc) so we could probably meet them at one of her "backstage" media meetings. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

blush said:


> I vote for september! One of my good friends works in the media department at Spruce so maybe I can convince her to get us some special passes! She also personally knows all the international riders (Ian Miller, Eric Lamaze, Reed Kessler, etc) so we could probably meet them at one of her "backstage" media meetings.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay one condition... if i'm hauling my behind to Calgary in September I better get to meet Robbie and Ronan :twisted:


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

sound likes Spruce Meadows is a good place to meet!  Good place for all of us to meet up and have fun!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

May or may not work in September, that is harvest time.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> May or may not work in September, that is harvest time.


But... your my partner in crime... I can't not see you!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Blush - awesome!!

NBE - absolutely!!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

My course in Edmonton is from Sept. 7 to Oct. 6....

Buuuut I'll be graduated by then, so mah parents can't say a thing about me going to meet a bunch of crazies XD


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Im going to Spruce Masters again this year anyways so works out perfect!! :lol: Alrighty, this is gonna be a blast!


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

QHriderKE said:


> My course in Edmonton is from Sept. 7 to Oct. 6....
> 
> Buuuut I'll be graduated by then, so mah parents can't say a thing about me going to meet a bunch of crazies XD


You should be good to come down for a day or two, anyway. Spruce Masters is Sept. 4th to 8th.

I might come, too. I'm thinking I might be able to tie it into work. I write for Grainews, but Horses All is one of our sister publications. I might see if they are interested in having me help cover part of the Spruce Masters. I don't usually cover horse stuff, so it would be fun to stretch myself a little.

So let me know if that's a go for sure, and I'll be sure to meet up with you all!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> May or may not work in September, that is harvest time.


Oh doooo come. I want to meet you!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Fulford15 said:


> NB you HAVE TO come!! :lol:
> 
> Okay.. Sundre is 9 hour drive for me but I'm down!!!


If you can make it my place we can car pool down there in June!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So are we up for a June amd Sept meet up?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm good either way! I'm better just knowing a date and working around it


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Fulford15 said:


> Im going to Spruce Masters again this year anyways so works out perfect!! :lol: Alrighty, this is gonna be a blast!


 !! That would be awesome !! How exciting


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

waresbear said:


> A person from the Canadian province of Alberta. Like a person from Texas is a Texan.


Ohh I see! Thanks hahaha.


----------



## Heilo (Jan 24, 2013)

If I move to Alberta I will come. Though I won't have horse straight away:-(


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> If you can make it my place we can car pool down there in June!


 
Sounds fantastic!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Fulford15 said:


> Sounds fantastic!!


And/or September too. My schedule is pretty open....lol


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Goodness this thread filled up fast for only being 2 days old! I LOL'd about the GPS & Edmonton comments... the city has grown relatively quickly in the past couple of years. If you don't update the ol' GPS constantly, you will indeed be told to drive where there is no road, or conversely be driving on a road that shows up as a body of water on the GPS. 

I'm in school and taking a Spring Session this year, so depending when my finals, etc. fall, I may or may not be available. I would love to meet my fellow Albertans though... and their horses!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

If I get into Olds September might get kinda crazy too, but I definitely think you should come out in June!! :-D


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Shame I am across an ocean and further north sounds like a ball.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> If I get into Olds September might get kinda crazy too, but I definitely think you should come out in June!! :-D


You're goin to Olds?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't know which weekends will be available between horse shows & work.There are shows every month May-Sept.Still don't know which ones I may go to:?
Is this get together with horses or just ourselves??


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

QHriderKE said:


> You're goin to Olds?


That is the plan! I will know by the end of March for sure.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Just checking up on my neighbors to the east.....just being snoopy, carry on......


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

This coming summer is looking ridiculously busy for me,but I could certainly try to make it out to meet some neighbors.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Just looked up "spruce meadows" and came across this gigantic thread.



blush said:


> I vote for september! One of my good friends works in the media department at Spruce so maybe I can convince her to get us some special passes! She also personally knows all the international riders (Ian Miller, Eric Lamaze, Reed Kessler, etc) so we could probably meet them at one of her "backstage" media meetings.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Count me in on this one!




WSArabians said:


> So are we up for a June amd Sept meet up?


I have not seen you since little guy was air lifted to the children's. Would love to see you down here. I'm definitely in.



Muppetgirl said:


> I'm good either way! I'm better just knowing a date and working around it


 would be great meeting you at Spruce. Easy for us to make a date out of it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Make sure to bring your cameras for the trip.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Im definitely down for June... If someone wants to lend me a horse  

Anyone in the edmonton area need a ride?!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I'll be making the voyage/move from Nova Scotia to Edmonton next friday!  Hoping to settle down there .. I'm taking the Western Ranch & Cow Horse program at Lakeland College in Vermilion!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't have a horse to bring either lol! Unless someone wants to detour to Vancouver Island and snatch him for me? :lol:

I am excited, this shall be a blast!


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I would love to meet up, but don't know if my horse will be really .. trained too much .. by that time


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm hoping to have a new trailer by summer (fingers crossed) and I can haul my guy out......it would do him good.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay as awesome as Bratty Mare is, I am so not hauling her to the other side of the country for a meet up. So someone lend me a horse!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> Okay as awesome as Bratty Mare is, I am so not hauling her to the other side of the country for a meet up. So someone lend me a horse!


You can throw a leg over my guy


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> You can throw a leg over my guy


As long as he doesn't start spinning and making me dizzy :shock:

I have always wanted to try a sliding stop though...


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

just found this thread! I will be calling alberta home from next week onwards. I would be up for it unless it clashes with race meets. Then I will take a rain check.

If WS and Fullford swing by my place (Either the house or Northlands) I could donated 12 bottles of wine to the cause.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> As long as he doesn't start spinning and making me dizzy :shock:
> 
> I have always wanted to try a sliding stop though...


I'll make sure he has plates on


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> I'll make sure he has plates on


I'll make sure I have my super glue :shock:


----------



## BlueMonday (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe admin can give us an Alberta section eh! I'm British but I'm also luckily enough to be an Albertan, I live in YEG & would love to meet some fellow riders, don't have a horse trailer though :-( otherwise I'd be taking trail rides all the time in the summer.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

BCtazzie said:


> just found this thread! I will be calling alberta home from next week onwards. I would be up for it unless it clashes with race meets. Then I will take a rain check.
> 
> If WS and Fullford swing by my place (Either the house or Northlands) I could donated 12 bottles of wine to the cause.


I will more then likely be going right through Edmonton.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Just looked up "spruce meadows" and came across this gigantic thread.
> 
> 
> Count me in on this one!
> ...


Yeah, it's been a LONG time!
I now matching hardware and scars! LOL 
You were coming if you knew it or not. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JavaLover said:


> I would love to meet up, but don't know if my horse will be really .. trained too much .. by that time


I don't know if I'LL be ready! :shock:
If we run out of horses or someone can't go, we'll just get a head start on the beer. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

waresbear said:


> Just checking up on my neighbors to the east.....just being snoopy, carry on......


There's a mare I really want in BC... You could just haul her down for me.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmm... how sad is it that putting a horse on a trailer to Alberta is cheaper then a plane ticket for a human right now?

*pulls up a street corner and sits with a coffee cup and a sign that says "get me to spruce"*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> Hmm... how sad is it that putting a horse on a trailer to Alberta is cheaper then a plane ticket for a human right now?
> 
> *pulls up a street corner and sits with a coffee cup and a sign that says "get me to spruce"*


Fuel! LOL
Gas here is at $1.19. Diesel is $1.30. Three weeks ago it was at $.90. Stupid governments.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes, but you pay that per liter(litre) haha...so you pay an average of $4.53 a gallon...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

NBEventer said:


> Hmm... how sad is it that putting a horse on a trailer to Alberta is cheaper then a plane ticket for a human right now?
> 
> *pulls up a street corner and sits with a coffee cup and a sign that says "get me to spruce"*


*Stuffs NBE in trailer along with pretty poneh* just make sure to share the hay/water... Problem solved!!

Picked up my new truck the other day... $30 barely moved the $&@% gas gauge - it would have given me 3/4 tank in my little car!! Thirsty ******...!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roadyy said:


> Yes, but you pay that per liter(litre) haha...so you pay an average of $4.53 a gallon...


If you say so. I skimmed math class so I wasn't going to do the conversion. LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> *Stuffs NBE in trailer along with pretty poneh* just make sure to share the hay/water... Problem solved!!
> 
> Picked up my new truck the other day... $30 barely moved the $&@% gas gauge - it would have given me 3/4 tank in my little car!! Thirsty ******...!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


****
Oh, you will notice the difference. I filled up my truck the other day - $120 - I could have filled my car up twice on that.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> *Stuffs NBE in trailer along with pretty poneh* just make sure to share the hay/water... Problem solved!!
> 
> Picked up my new truck the other day... $30 barely moved the $&@% gas gauge - it would have given me 3/4 tank in my little car!! Thirsty ******...!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wonder if they would let me put myself in a stall with Bratty Mare? That could be fun... I would need to be careful where I sat or the snot box would kick me when trying to kick another horse :evil:

Wow my poor fiance... I have an expensive summer coming. I have finishing my coaching, buying a schleese event saddle, hitting up all the trials, 2 Jen Hamilton clinics, buying a new car and then hopefully going to Ontario for a clinic with Allison Finch... please don't kill me hunny...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> I wonder if they would let me put myself in a stall with Bratty Mare? That could be fun...


They will never know...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> They will never know...


Bahahaha!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> They will never know...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I feel like everyone but me lives in central and northern AB.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

jumanji321 said:


> I feel like everyone but me lives in central and northern AB.


I'm on the east coast if it makes you feel any better :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

jumanji321 said:


> I feel like everyone but me lives in central and northern AB.


Ahh.. I don't know... What do you consider central? That to me is Edmonton.

JDI, FGRanch, MuppetGirl, My2Geldings.... They're all southern to me.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I usually consider between Calgary and, um, somewhere North of Edmonton as central Alberta. 

Anything South of Calgary I consider Southern Alberta, but I honestly don't look at maps that often. LOL I'm super close to the US/Canadian border so everything else seems much further North than it really is.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

jumanji321 said:


> I usually consider between Calgary and, um, somewhere North of Edmonton as central Alberta.
> 
> Anything South of Calgary I consider Southern Alberta, but I honestly don't look at maps that often. LOL I'm super close to the US/Canadian border so everything else seems much further North than it really is.


LOL
I consider anything by Red Deer southern Alberta.  
You're still only a two hour drive from Sundre, though.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I use Red Deer as central, everything is either north or south of that:lol: Maybe lets do a poll of were people live from there:wink:
I'm a Northern girl


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Ahh.. I don't know... What do you consider central? That to me is Edmonton.
> 
> JDI, FGRanch, MuppetGirl, My2Geldings.... They're all southern to me.


Southern to you? You mean 'beneath' you? Lol!':lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Has anyone figured a good date yet? Or a round about date?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Southern to you? You mean 'beneath' you? Lol!':lol:


Well.... That too.
Comes with owning the Arabians. :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Has anyone figured a good date yet? Or a round about date?


Tiff's birthday is June 22...


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

jumanji321 said:


> I feel like everyone but me lives in central and northern AB.


Hey I'm south too! And I think same city as you. If weekends work out I'll be trying to go.

And WSarabs, you must be a speedster. Took me 2 and 1/2 hours to get to Calgary this past Saturday. And Sundre is another hour north of Calgary isnt it? (been awhile since I've been north of Calgary)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DieselPony said:


> Hey I'm south too! And I think same city as you. If weekends work out I'll be trying to go.
> 
> And WSarabs, you must be a speedster. Took me 2 and 1/2 hours to get to Calgary this past Saturday. And Sundre is another hour north of Calgary isnt it? (been awhile since I've been north of Calgary)


Depends on the day and how much I want to spend on fuel. Or how many times I have to stop to pee. LOL
I'm an hour and a bit north of Edmonton and I usually make it to Sundre in about 3 1/2 hours. 
Sundre is about 45 minutes from Red Deer, an hour NW of Calgary.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm definitely East Alberta, :lol:


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm south, waaaasay south, can I still come? 

I miss living in BC 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> I'm definitely East Alberta, :lol:


You have rats! Not a chance! LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

bubbleslove said:


> I'm south, waaaasay south, can I still come?
> 
> I miss living in BC
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


All ya need to do is get here!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> You have rats! Not a chance! LOL


Not personally honest


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I live out by edson, so guess that makes me a northener? Though more west? 2 hours to Jasper from my house! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

Gas prices here are $1.47/litre!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm about 55 min. east of Sundre,whatever that makes me..Although,to hear some people talk who come to our place for the first time:"it's the middle of nowhere." lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Not personally honest


I sort of do... By the way of two Chihauhau's... :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

countryryder said:


> I'm about 55 min. east of Sundre,whatever that makes me..Although,to hear some people talk who come to our place for the first time:"it's the middle of nowhere." lol



Definitely southerner! 

Unless you live IN Edmonton, Calgary, or Red Deer, you're in the middle of nowhere in this province. LOL


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Definitely southerner!
> 
> Unless you live IN Edmonton, Calgary, or Red Deer, you're in the middle of nowhere in this province. LOL



Explains why it's generally the city folk that say that.. lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Just thought everyone should know.... There was a closed vote AND... I've been designated as DJ!! :lol:


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds good to me :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Bahaha!!!! 

We will see about that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Bahaha!!!!
> 
> We will see about that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Never you mind.... :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSA you just want me to show up looking like my avatar!!


----------



## BlueMonday (Jun 8, 2012)

Enough of this snow now Alberta eh!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrr


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

BlueMonday said:


> Enough of this snow now Alberta eh!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrr



You can say that again! Winter is getting really old..I want spring!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Keep the snow down there.... I am getting sick of this -30 crap! :evil:


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

It was -30 at my place yesterday morning. Today we have a blizzard and highways are closing. What a lovely spring day.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

LisaG said:


> It was -30 at my place yesterday morning. Today we have a blizzard and highways are closing. What a lovely spring day.


Plus 10 here I ain't hurtin!


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> Plus 10 here I ain't hurtin!


Somehow your avateur makes that comment funny, I'm not sure why.

I've been talking to farmers in S. Alberta recently, and I'm jealous of the warm, snowless landscape (though I think they're a little worried about lack of moisture, esp. those that don't irrigate).


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

LisaG said:


> It was -30 at my place yesterday morning. Today we have a blizzard and highways are closing. What a lovely spring day.


We got slammed with a snow storm last night that shut the city down... when just yesterday it was +5 and we had green grass :shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

+15*C here right now... forecast for tomorrow: -1*C and snow. 

EFF.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Our forecast is calling for another 10-20 cm of snow by tomorrow noon. High winds and blowing drifting snow have already made sections of our road disappear. I cannot imagine what it will be like with ANOTHER 10-20 cm.

First day of spring? Sure doesn't seem like it.


----------



## LisaG (Nov 11, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> +15*C here right now... forecast for tomorrow: -1*C and snow.
> 
> EFF.


If it ever warms up to -1 C I'll be wearing shorts and flip flops.

Was supposed to drive to Battleford tomorrow for work, but highway is closed right now. Thinking I won't make it.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Okay peeps.... Sundre Rodeo is June 21-23 - TONS of fun and we have LOTS of space.
How does that sound!?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Okay peeps.... Sundre Rodeo is June 21-23 - TONS of fun and we have LOTS of space.
> How does that sound!?


I'll mark it on my calendar! Looks like a go for me!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I would drag you out kicking and screaming if you said no.
LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That might work, anyone else from SK heading out?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Okay peeps.... Sundre Rodeo is June 21-23 - TONS of fun and we have LOTS of space.
> How does that sound!?


Great idea! We could have pasture, pen or stall board available as well that weekend.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't realize there were so many Albertans on here. I live in the Olds area, I would be up for a get together and Im sure my horses would be too!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

wsarabians said:


> i would drag you out kicking and screaming if you said no.
> Lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, where am I sleeping then?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> OK, where am I sleeping then?


My place, Tiff's place, a barn, horse trailer... We have lots of room! LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LynnF said:


> I didn't realize there were so many Albertans on here. I live in the Olds area, I would be up for a get together and Im sure my horses would be too!


Awesome Lynn!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

:-( My in-laws arrive on June 22nd from the UK, so I can't make that. Darn it.

Can you fix the date and location for next years Albertan & Sask get together now? :lol: Hopefully this date will work for most people this year, and we can repeat it with me in attendance next year.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

.....Anyone wanna car pool? Thats quite the drive for moi :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Fulford15 said:


> .....Anyone wanna car pool? Thats quite the drive for moi :lol:


If I was still up there I would road trip with ya!!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I think I can try and make it that weekend.

It _might_ be the same weekend as a rodeo down here I help with and will be murdered if I miss, but hopefully not. I can only imagine the entertainment this group can provide.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Fulford15 said:


> .....Anyone wanna car pool? Thats quite the drive for moi :lol:


I can probably drive up the night before and meet you at Newbrook where I'm at currently - that's about three hours south of Fort Mac just off Highway 63. 
Then we can leave one or the other vehicles parked at my moms and take one down - if you can stay a day or two!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DieselPony said:


> I think I can try and make it that weekend.
> 
> It _might_ be the same weekend as a rodeo down here I help with and will be murdered if I miss, but hopefully not. I can only imagine the entertainment this group can provide.


This will be way more fun! Probably more trouble, but way more fun. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Shropshirerosie said:


> :-( My in-laws arrive on June 22nd from the UK, so I can't make that. Darn it.
> 
> Can you fix the date and location for next years Albertan & Sask get together now? :lol: Hopefully this date will work for most people this year, and we can repeat it with me in attendance next year.


Ugh, what timing.
BUT... We may be doing another one in Sept for all the people that can't make it due to show season!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

If only I wasn't spending so much on vets lately. Maybe I will aim for next year haha.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I might be getting a trailer, so hold a pen for me, Tiff! Ronan might have no idea what the hell non-arena riding is...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> I might be getting a trailer, so hold a pen for me, Tiff! Ronan might have no idea what the hell non-arena riding is...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was just going to ask if you were going to make it! I jus got my trailer a month or so ago.....I actually thought about this weekend when I was looking at the size of the tack room!!!! I'm going to camp in there!!

Oh yes and hold a pen for me too!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

We will have to get a confirmation number closer to the date so we can get enough stuff for supper, etc but I know we have me, Tiff, Muppet, JDI, and Kelly (M2Geldings) for sure.

Lynn, I think is and Fulford. 
Countryryder?
Koolio?
BlueMonday?
JavaLover?
Cogirl4753?
Jumanji?
Bubbleslove? 
Paintedpasutres? 
BCTazzie? 
Hailey1203?
Glynnis? 
LisaG?
NBEventer?
Evansk?
Blush?

All expressed interest but then we sort of let the thread die for a bit..LOL
And eventually I'm going to have to put real names to usernames - I don't wanna go around calling Muppets or Geldings! LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I was just going to ask if you were going to make it! I jus got my trailer a month or so ago.....I actually thought about this weekend when I was looking at the size of the tack room!!!! I'm going to camp in there!!
> 
> Oh yes and hold a pen for me too!!!


Don't forget we're getting Allie drunk and duck taping her to Flash while he does his reining spins. :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Shropshirerosie said:


> :-( My in-laws arrive on June 22nd from the UK, so I can't make that. Darn it.


I'm sure they would love to spend time at a rodeo:wink:



xxdanioo said:


> If only I wasn't spending so much on vets lately. Maybe I will aim for next year haha.


Where are you? wouldn't cost much if we could share!



WSArabians said:


> And eventually I'm going to have to put real names to usernames - I don't wanna go around calling Muppets or Geldings! LOL


Nope, Muppet has to remain Muppet, others may change but not Muppet.

Put me down as a definite maybe,


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

GH - im in good ol' Regina lol. What're the dates again? I haven't even booked vacation this summer yet. I should get on that... maybe I will have some money. hmmm


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well there you go, I have to come through Regina, so sharing the run would work! Think about it, it's ONLY a 10 hour drive each way:shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Well there you go, I have to come through Regina, so sharing the run would work! Think about it, it's ONLY a 10 hour drive each way:shock:


TOTALLY be worth it!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Don't forget we're getting Allie drunk and duck taping her to Flash while he does his reining spins. :lol:


Hahahaha!!! D'ya think duct tape will be strong enough???:shock:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Hahahaha!!! D'ya think duct tape will be strong enough???:shock:


Well... If not, we'll dust her off and try again. Maybe with some crazy glue. :lol:


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Well there you go, I have to come through Regina, so sharing the run would work! Think about it, it's ONLY a 10 hour drive each way:shock:


So tempting... the week of June 17-21 is available for me to take off lol. back to work on the 24th.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I would definitely be in, I really have no excuse seeing as how I only live half an hour from Sundre. Let me know details!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> Don't forget we're getting Allie drunk and duck taping her to Flash while he does his reining spins. :lol:


Can I do it sober first??? It's been ages since I rode a fast spin! And then you get to clean up the puke when you duct tape me to him drunk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Can I do it sober first??? It's been ages since I rode a fast spin! And then you get to clean up the puke when you duct tape me to him drunk.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't worry I rode 3 of my friends nice reiners yesterday and nearly came off doing a rollback....****** did a 360 instead!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Muppetgirl said:


> Hahahaha!!! D'ya think duct tape will be strong enough???:shock:


Hey! I gots a sticky seat!! 

.. Or is that an illusion created by my deerskin saddle???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok!!!! It's official I am for sure dragging myself and my horse out there!!!! I think I'm bringing a tent! So I will have room for anyone who needs a roof (and maybe some wine:wink


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Ah shucks,already have a commitment for that weekend.. I'll have to try for the next shebang!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

countryryder said:


> Ah shucks,already have a commitment for that weekend.. I'll have to try for the next shebang!


BOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok let's call the medics on this thread and get it revived!

Who's coming?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I need a list of who is coming if we are gonna do it here. Get the planning done ladies


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Whats the plan thats going on? The Sundre Rodeo in June?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, sorry I'm so late replying to this thread. I just got back from a week long vacation in NYC and am just catching up on my HF now. I am taking a Spring Session and I'm not sure when my finals are. If they fall before that day, then I should be golden, although, I don't know if I'll be bringing my horse down. I start class on Monday, so I'll know the dates then and let you guys know.


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

Im in, but what exactly is the plan?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I will come to the september meeting!

I'm home for the summer in beautiful Cape Breton 

Is it still snowing in Alberta? :twisted:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No it was +21 here yesterday!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking at and putting a deposit down on a trailer tomorrow! Woot!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

FGRanch said:


> No it was +21 here yesterday!!


Holy! I flew out on Tuesday, but just before that Alberta was having a snow storm


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Looking at and putting a deposit down on a trailer tomorrow! Woot!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is it the one that you linked to me? Wooooo hooooo!!!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

*sigh*. My final exam is on June 24th. :-( I'd like to be well rested and studied up for it, so unfortunately, I can't make it to this one. Maybe in the Fall though!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Muppetgirl said:


> Is it the one that you linked to me? Wooooo hooooo!!!


Well that sale fell through. I found another!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Ray MacDonald said:


> Holy! I flew out on Tuesday, but just before that Alberta was having a snow storm



Yup,sounds about right for Alberta weather,lol. Parkas and winter boots one week,t shirts and shorts the next..


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Evansk said:


> Whats the plan thats going on? The Sundre Rodeo in June?


I think that's a fitting idea, and FGRanch's birthday!
It's a three day rodeo (no one has to stay that long though! LOL) and we have camping at Tiff's place. 
We have about three weeks to get all the final details and people who are for sure coming


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I've got wheels! Now I just have to convince Poneh that he has to load his whole body, not just his shoulders. Stress-free loading training sure takes a long time!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm going to be there!!! I've had my trailer lessons:wink:

I also have an empty cooler right now:wink:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> I've got wheels! Now I just have to convince Poneh that he has to load his whole body, not just his shoulders. Stress-free loading training sure takes a long time!


Don't worry, we'll be there to help you load on the way home!! My guy might need a butt spank after last weeks head whacking gong show!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

So, three confirmed so far! Does Tiff count? I don't think so... LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Don't worry, we'll be there to help you load on the way home!! My guy might need a butt spank after last weeks head whacking gong show!!!


No kicking sense into him? LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> No kicking sense into him? LOL


I'm too short, my leg won't reach his butt:lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor dude has been beaten on to so many trailers, which is what's caused his problem. We've got him loading up everything but his stupid back feet completely stress-free. He'll stand there with his back fetlocks resting up against the back bumper and rest one leg while he's munching on his grain. Just need to take that extra step up and we're golden. All without whips, chains, lunge lines, etc.. it's fabulous!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> I'm too short, my leg won't reach his butt:lol:


LOL
I thought you aimed the other direction? :lol:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Poor dude has been beaten on to so many trailers, which is what's caused his problem. We've got him loading up everything but his stupid back feet completely stress-free. He'll stand there with his back fetlocks resting up against the back bumper and rest one leg while he's munching on his grain. Just need to take that extra step up and we're golden. All without whips, chains, lunge lines, etc.. it's fabulous!


Oh gee.....so he has had a problem before? Well isn't that just a PITA!!

So, have you had him get in another trailer before? Is was it other people?


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> I thought you aimed the other direction? :lol:


Well he'd never load if I was aiming for that end:wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

If you start riding on the 19th, Allie, you should still get there in time! 
Make sure Tiff owns her keep if you get her out there to give you a hand. LOL


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Teehee!! She's actually maybe going to come down next weekend to see Ro and give me a hand if we haven't progressed - it's been way too long since we've seen each other! Two horse trailer.... one horse coming up.... bring Seven back with me? 

Yeah, he's had some rough trailer loading experiences including brooms, whips, chains, etc. He's not "bad" just says "meh.. no thanks!" - he doesn't rear, strike, kick or anything like that, just plants his massive feet. Hahah. He's been fantastic this week though - went from planting his feet and saying "naw" to loading and unloading everything but his back feet without an issue.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Teehee!! She's actually maybe going to come down next weekend to see Ro and give me a hand if we haven't progressed - it's been way too long since we've seen each other! Two horse trailer.... one horse coming up.... bring Seven back with me?
> 
> Yeah, he's had some rough trailer loading experiences including brooms, whips, chains, etc. He's not "bad" just says "meh.. no thanks!" - he doesn't rear, strike, kick or anything like that, just plants his massive feet. Hahah. He's been fantastic this week though - went from planting his feet and saying "naw" to loading and unloading everything but his back feet without an issue.


Awwww that's too bad, it's one thing to have a horse be a gimp (like mine) it's another to have someone goof them up to the point of the horse being a REALLY BIG challenge! Well I hope all goes well for you! Good luck......or else you'll be riding him out there!! Lol!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> Awwww that's too bad, it's one thing to have a horse be a gimp (like mine) it's another to have someone goof them up to the point of the horse being a REALLY BIG challenge! Well I hope all goes well for you! Good luck......or else you'll be riding him out there!! Lol!


My Remi girl has always loaded like a charm. Except one day she literally lost her mind. She would get within 10 feet of the trailer and start acting like she has being shocked with a cattle prod. Literally would throw herself on the ground kicking and losing her mind. After 4 hours, and a broken rib (hers not mine) she has never refused again. We never gave her a spanking just tried to keep her from throwing herself around.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Noone else? Sheesh... LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> My Remi girl has always loaded like a charm. Except one day she literally lost her mind. She would get within 10 feet of the trailer and start acting like she has being shocked with a cattle prod. Literally would throw herself on the ground kicking and losing her mind. After 4 hours, and a broken rib (hers not mine) she has never refused again. We never gave her a spanking just tried to keep her from throwing herself around.


What on earth do you think made her like that!!!:shock: Remis' are pretty laid back!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> What on earth do you think made her like that!!!:shock: Remis' are pretty laid back!!


Takes after her owner.
You should ask George when Tiff doesn't want to be rode. :shock:
:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Okay, so I'll be heading down south around the 19th or so but I think for everyone who is only going to make it out for one day, I think we'll set it for the 22nd. That'll be the second day of the rodeo and Tiff's birthday so it seems like a good fit! 
Of course, I don't think that Tiff has a problem with anyone staying longer (Muppetgirl, perhaps... :lol: ) as we should have lots of space.
I was thinking we could do a BBQ with either hamburgers or hot dogs (could do those over a fire, too. I would assume with all the flooding that the fireban is gonna be lifted LOL ) - I don't know if you guys wanted to do like a potluck sort of thing or just a BYOB. LOL

But we'd need a solid head count before just so we don't end up buying enough food for 30 instead of 3. LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

22nd sounds good!!! I will BYOB and whatever food you might need....I can stop by Costco before I head out:wink:


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Not coming- confirming. I am 99% sure I'm moving to Ontario in August so I have to save money.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

xxdanioo said:


> Not coming- confirming. I am 99% sure I'm moving to Ontario in August so I have to save money.


Well, you suck. :-x

Just kidding! Sorta. LOL
You should be moving this way, though. We're WAY better then Ontario.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> 22nd sounds good!!! I will BYOB and whatever food you might need....I can stop by Costco before I head out:wink:


Gotta love Costco! LOL

Are you still bringing Henry? Both Tiff and I's riding horses are lame.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Gotta love Costco! LOL
> 
> Are you still bringing Henry? Both Tiff and I's riding horses are lame.


No, I spoke with Tiff and figured if you guys can't ride I might as well arrive horseless plus less to think about on black Sunday......:shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in  
No horses now?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm in
> No horses now?


Both of our (Tiff's and I) mares are lame and those that aren't have little ones at their side. Talk about poor.timing! Especially after all your work!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

So what's the weather supposed to be doing that weekend and what time Saturday are you planning to head to the ROH-DAY-OH? Lol!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, if it was next year around this time I would be able to come as I'll be living in Olds, but for now, a 3 hour drive is a wee bit too far.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

jumanji321 said:


> Well, if it was next year around this time I would be able to come as I'll be living in Olds, but for now, a 3 hour drive is a wee bit too far.


Where abouts are ya? Car pooling may be possible


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I live in Lethbridge.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

jumanji321 said:


> I live in Lethbridge.


If you can get to Calgary on Saturday morning you could travel up with me? I have air conditioned seats? LOL!!:lol:


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

jumanji321 said:


> I live in Lethbridge.


*has a minor freak out* ahem, yes. So if you meet a gorgeous Belgian TB X named Sampson, please give him big hug from me and tell him we miss him out here in BC!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Samstead said:


> *has a minor freak out* ahem, yes. So if you meet a gorgeous Belgian TB X named Sampson, please give him big hug from me and tell him we miss him out here in BC!


Haha, I haven't met a Sampson yet, but if I do I sure will do that.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

jumanji321 said:


> Haha, I haven't met a Sampson yet, but if I do I sure will do that.


he's still pretty new to the area, if you look at my thread "Thanks for an amazing 22 years of hard nwork Sampson" (or something like that) you can read more about him and why he's so special and missed


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, Jumanji, the Sundre rodeo is a yearly event... LOL
Lynn is in now too! 
We just have to work out timing for supper/rodeo ectera and that I'm leaving up to FGRanch.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Muppetgirl said:


> So what's the weather supposed to be doing that weekend and what time Saturday are you planning to head to the ROH-DAY-OH? Lol!


Pfft, who knows? Says Sunny but it will probably hail with thunder showers. You know Alberta. LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok I found my hardware in the camper today....bought it inside to wash the dust off....and it broke!!! Perhaps that's the '*******' part of my wineglass....grrrr! The stem fell off! I just perched it back on....RIP ******* wineglass I'll miss you, we've had some good times


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

We tried finding some of those glasses for a friend's stagette, that was hard! I swear last summer they were everywhere. May be a challenge to find a replacement.

And maybe next year I can make it. I've been asking for too many weekends off work so I'm hooped. Besides, last weekend's rodeo was a little _too_ much fun...felt that real good on Sunday haha


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

My mom got a whole bunch of those for our family one Christmas. I have NO idea where she got them from though.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

We got one of those! 
Canadian Tire carries them!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

My most fabulous friend in Fort McMurray have that glass to me..and it's seen some good times, I guess I wore it out....I'm kind of ripped about it!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Crazy glue? Duct tape?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I am most definitely not an Albertan, but I will say that this Albertan came very close to hurtin'!!!





 
It was on FB this morning and the description said it was in Alberta. Thought it was pretty amazing (and terrifying).


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> Crazy glue? Duct tape?


Hubby has sme tremendously fierce glue out in the workshop......I can't find it...:shock:

BAHAHAHAHA duct tape? Weren't we saving it for JDI?


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh please duct tape it! It will just ooze classiness that way!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Sooooooooo... Weather considered, is this weekend still on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep! Rain doesn't kill anyone, and its supposed to stop


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Haha, yeah, my city just went in to a state of emergency...


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Sooooooooo... Weather considered, is this weekend still on?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unless you melt in the rain, then you can stay home:wink: I definitely need this weekend:shock:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sundre has been evacuated and decalered state of an emergency as well. Good think I live in a hill


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

FGRanch said:


> Sundre has been evacuated and decalered state of an emergency as well. Good think I live in a hill


'Good think' alright!:lol: keep us updated! I FBed a friend in Canmore to see if she was faring ok....eerily I haven't heard back:shock:


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

We're expecting a peak of 3000 cubic m/s of water to go between the coulees later this evening. The people living by the golf course are being evacuated.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

It absolutely bucketed down this morning until about 11am...then it stopped, it's supposed to start up again in the next few hours


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Even momma skunk got flooded out, I took this shortly after I got home this morning, she was carrying one in her mouth and another little one was following behind, and then she came back in the yard for one more....
(My dogs are on lockdown!)


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh that is so cute and sad at the same time.

Same city as Jumanji. I was at the university and they started sending everyone home just in case. Joys of the city being separated by only two major bridges. 

I can still sort of remember the last major flood the Old Man river had, and some are predicting it to reach the same levels, so I'll probably be walking over to the top of the coulee here soon to see how high it gets.
But no worries! I am NOT going into the valley. Not as dumb as the lines of traffic I saw earlier trying to get down in the valley.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great night so far! We got booted out of the bar (thanks Muppet) and JDI is snorting crap! Had one horse get injured and colic ( huge thanks to my vet and LynnF for being total rockstar and helping him out!)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey now - snorting crap? More like Mosquitos flying up my nose! Suicide wish! It's lucky I don't like bugs in my lungs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

*my head hurts*


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*WHOO Hoooo maybe looking for a stop over point*

Anyone live between Edmonton and Lloyd?

I have someone who lives in Dawson Creek BC, she has a mare for sale that sounds good, I asked after her, before I realized how far away she was.

Today the same lady contacts me to ask if maybe I would swap Cody, now this all sounds good, but it is nearly 1000 miles between us:shock:

The sensible person would just pass, me well I try and find ways to make it work!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I just looked at google maps......can't find Lloyd......:shock: although I have troubles with directions!!! Is it e,w,n or s or Edmonton?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:rofl: Try Lloydminster:wink:

I reckon somewhere around there would be half way


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl: Try Lloydminster:wink:
> 
> I reckon somewhere around there would be half way


Oh that's what I was thinking, but thought perhaps there was somewhere called Lloyd I didn't know about......:wink:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Im starting a new thread for a possible september meet.


----------



## DixieRomance (Apr 24, 2013)

Trying to get the word out in as many places as possible...I'm going to Lakeland College this September for the Western Ranch & Cowhorse program and I'm looking for a dog friendly place to live in Vermilion, AB. Does anyone know of/have anything available?


----------

